# How on earth do i shift my bodyfat from 12% to 8%



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is proper buggin me, Im guessing my bf is around 12 and want to get to 8. I train very hard, i focus alot on compound excercises, i eat very clean. Been training non stop for over 3 years but my abs, yes my abs still wont show that much, (they do show but not that much)

Will doing incline walking for 45 mins 3 times a week burn much fat?

It just puzzles me because im a VERY VERY healthy eater.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bloody hell 12% I wish I was at that already I thought at that bf they should be showing by now,

you still look pretty good in my opinion tho

P.S thanks for the comment on pic hearing things like that keep you striving on and yes I want to be huge but with lean muscle..... Cheers London you sound like a sound bloke.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with ya mate, i am a nice bloke but certain peeps on here would disagree lol. Anyway im just guessing im 12 even tho my calipers say 10. I think its hard to lose bf when you dont have alot in the 1st place


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Scan loves you really..

I thought just a bit of harmless banter I thought it was great.

I know this might sound stupid but I used to know a bodybuilder who used to have saunas and steams to reduce a little bf, might be worth a try just make sure you go to the right sauna tho otherwise you may find yourself losing weight another way. Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

whos scan :der: never heard of him lol. My leisure centre has a health suite and i normally use it


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Do cardio twice a day... wake up n do a mild jog on a empty stomach, straight into fat burn then! Then again after weights for about 40 mins at a moderate intensity (power walking on a treadmill, that sorta pace).

If you really wanna drop fat, keep carbs to under 100g a day... even less if you have to.

Try using a fat burner like eca30+, with 6 g's of cla! (remember to cycle ephedrine, 2 weeks on and 1 week off [as the body adapts]).

Change up the cardio, increase if need be.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been using Extremes lean-r, whats the difference between the 2


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin is one of the best proven ways to induce lipolysis (using fat for energy).

You could probably stack eca30 and lean-r if you wished!

But the best way to burn that fat is by increasing the cardio and dropping the carbs, Keep the protein high though!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheers splinter, more incline walking and lesser carbs, I don't eat that much carbs to begin with but I will start checking the grams from now on.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Change up from walking to cross trainer, rowing + cycling!

Keep the body guessing, its amazing at adapting dont forget!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

eat less carbs.

hours walking every day.

done.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I only have extreme mass at the moment so I'm guessing this is not gonna help me to lean up due to it having 47g carbs per serving. So I will Try and stick to just 2 a day or is this still to much carbs


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

London1976 said:


> whos scan :der: never heard of him lol. My leisure centre has a health suite and i normally use it


Hi London I'm Scan will you be my freind? :becky:

For the record I didn't say you were not a nice bloke, just that I thought you were a little confused... for example taking Extreme Mass & Lean-R at the same time is a bit of a contradiction and is not going to help your quest for lower bodyfat.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree, not that I am saying either are not right but not together I take ECA30+ and rate them if you want to see your abs and you are of low fat% then mybe you might be carrying abit of water, so try to keep your salt right down and raise your water intake, also carbs hold water i have just lost 18-20lbs for summer, and maybe my fat p% is higher than yours but I can see my abs and I am 49 in august, and i don't care what anyone says it gets a bit harder as you get older!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Of course I will be ur friend scan lol.

I agree about the age thing due to me being 34, it is hard trying to stay lean all the time.

It could be water. I don't really have much carbs apart from my 2 mass shakes. Now and again I will have a spud and rice but that's about it.

You mention salt, I don't add no salt to my food but I do need to drink more water cause I admit I hardly drink any. I'm only saying I'm 12% cause ofthe abs thing. But I know i'm pretty low because I can see the line through the middle of abs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude he`s talking about getting abs not competing...

keep it simple, eat less carbs keep protein high.

its not rocket science.

its all about sustained eating..something quite frankly i cant do t`other way round.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is strange cause I don't each much carbs. I'm guessing stick below 100g a day right? I'd say I'm on about 90-100g now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and how long have you been doing that?

(along with proper amounts of protein)


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

You say you don't eat much carbs yet your sig says '6 eggs with toast'??

If i am hungry i just eat eggs, maybe with an oatcake or two, likewise just eat chicken and salad and avoid the spud, it is not exciting i agree but it will work.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cal I've never been a carb person so I don't eat much of it.

Mike. Eggs don't contain carbs and 1 toast is only 27g carb?

Plus when I said spud it's like once a month.

Chicken I eat everyday.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol don't hijack my thread dude. Start your own thread


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try replacing your extreme mass for whey protein or a slow release blend like the Pro 6 and see if this works for you over a couple of months trial


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the response dj. Mass is nearly finished so I will get more pro 6. I've used pro 6 before quite a few time along with build n recover. At the moment mass is all I have and I will not buy anything unless it's from extreme. 2 more small orders will get me to the long awaited 30% lol


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> This is strange cause I don't each much carbs. I'm guessing stick below 100g a day right? I'd say I'm on about 90-100g now


You say you are on 90-100g a day but also say you have Extreme Mass, toast and occasional other carbs from rice and spuds, i know there isn't carbs in eggs but with 6 eggs i was thinking you would have 2 slices of toast which is prob the norm.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have the feeling your on more then 100g a day london76!

Try tapering this carb intake down even... to say 75g a day...then 50g a day... to no carbs a day (over say a month).

But, have yourself one cheat day where you munch your hearts desire!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i reckon as london is an ecto like me he doesnt need to drop below 300g`s carbs same as i dont, given how much cardio he appears to do.

get youre protein up to 2g per pound of BW and trim carbs till you lose.

i reckon somewhere along the lines you must be eating more carbs than you think?

its the only thing that makes sense..oh and you giving it some time lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I also think he must be eating more carbs than he thinks...gussing how many carbs or any other macro for that matter is well quite frankly not going to work. Work it properly, weigh stuff, look at the back of packets and work out from the typcial 100g serving suggestion...you may need a calculator! lol

Sticking to something for more than a few weeks aswell will help lol....I have dieted 20 odd weeks and in that time lost about 17kg london - you will be amazed how much you actually might need to lose to get to the level you want. I'm not saying you will need to lose 17kg obviously, but I was just using myself as an illustration and I reckon through out my training I have not been any "fatter" than you seem to be now from your pics and I no way thought I could lose 17kg...

Like I said and Cal has said aswell it's being consistent with your goals - that's a good idea to begin with!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i reckon as london is an ecto like me he doesnt need to drop below 300g`s carbs same as i dont, given how much cardio he appears to do.
> 
> get youre protein up to 2g per pound of BW and trim carbs till you lose.


Gonna have to disagree with you there on 300g's a day.

Go for high protein (300g a day) and moderate fats (70g a day).

Here's a rule of thumb id follow when cutting.

2xtraining in one day (>200g carbs)

1xtraining (moderate incl cardio) in one day (>150g carbs)

1xtraining (light) or non training day (>100g carbs)

(Month by month, half these values or taper to suit)

You want the body using protein as its primary energy source, via gluconeogensis.

Carbs are what make you gain weight, so if your trying to cut.... what do you want to do? Simple cut them out!

And I would lay of extreme mass, just use whey, pro-6 or whichever magical protein formula it is that you use!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

splint has it worked for you? :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

@ mike, when I say I'm on 90-100g of carbs, that is coming from my extreme mass. I have 2 a day and 1 mass is 47g carbs. Then with my eggs I have 1 slice of toast( sometimes)

What I said above is on a daily thing. Now and agian I will have a spud or rice but once in a blue moon, so now you can see i'm no way on gods earth I'm eating to much carbs.

When it comes to cardio I stop for a month but just recently started incline walking for 30-45 mins. How would I know if it's water I'm holding.when I look at myself I have not got an ouch of fat on me that shows. Lol


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

> Ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin


 How do you sleep with that lot....?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You lot must be tired of seeing my pics lol. These were taken today. Hardly any fat, quite slim and lean. Im guessing it could be water. Would you say bf is around 12%, i know is hard to judge my a few photos....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So any more suggestions. I DO NOT eat that much carbs, at the moment my main source of carbs is maybe 1 slice of brown toast and 2 extreme mass a day, surley that's not alot of carbs in 1 day.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

It comes down to you need to take in less calorie than your burning but enough to keep your body going so perhaps make a few smaller portions ofthe meals you currently have. You also need to bear in mind the more muscle your putting on the higher your metabolic rate will be


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I never count calories but I know I never over eat or eat too much at one go. as you can see from the photo I don't eat to bulk. This is what I roughly have in a day. It's defo not a bulking diet so I focus on gettingy protein in.

4-6 eggs, sometimes 1 slice of toast, extreme mass. (60g protein)

250g of chicken/ 2 tins of tuna, salad (60g protein)

handful of mixed nuts (15g protein)

lean meat/fish/veg/salad (60g protein)

extreme mass (30g protein)

I also eat plenty of fruit and drink green tea

Current supps are ; k-evo

Flaxseed oil

Lean-r


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

@ London, I am a Chartered Accountant so maths to me is easy. There is no point you banging on that you have 90-100g of carbs a day when you don't!!

EXTREME MASS 47

EXTREME MASS 47

TOAST 27

So the minimum you can have (excluding any 'blue moon' rice / spud or Nandos sauce you may eat) is 121g and this also excludes any 'other' carbs you may have in other food you eat, eg, your fruit.

I hope this helps. :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL @ you don't have an ounce of fat on you! You are far from being fat and over weight. I'm guessing you want to look something like this? [around 8% BF]

http://www.sorbor.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/idol-of-the-week/nickauger.jpg

That level of leaness is still a bit off mate going off your pics, so you do deffo have a ounce of fat!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So would you class 121g carbs too much??

Phil even I know I will never look like that. Just wanna be leaner for the abs, all I want for Xmas is abs. I'm happy with my body so I just want abs lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If that geezer is 8% then maybe i would settle for 10 lol


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Phill said:


> LOL @ you don't have an ounce of fat on you! You are far from being fat and over weight. I'm guessing you want to look something like this? [around 8% BF]
> 
> http://www.sorbor.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/idol-of-the-week/nickauger.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> So would you class 121g carbs too much??
> 
> Phil even I know I will never look like that. Just wanna be leaner for the abs, all I want for Xmas is abs. I'm happy with my body so I just want abs lol


I think Splinter said it in post 25 of this thread. As also mentioned if you create that calorie deficit and your carbs are low then you should see results in time, change things but once you have stick at it for a decent length of time to see results and if u r still not happy then and only then change things. Look at Phil's waist and think I can do that but it would appear you have a little way to go (albeit you are in far better shape than me so well done:becky

When trying to count carbs don't forget the carbs in fruit as they can really add up.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You basically wanna mobilise your energy from protein more so then carbs!

I think I said it previously, lay off any weight gainers. Specially if your trying to get lean.

Also avoid eating too much tuna, methylmercury poisoning n all!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats the first time ive seen youre diet recently.

its not been that low in carbs for v long has it?

i reckon youre being honest with your diet as well...and thats not a rose tinted version.

i suspect you simple have decided again to alter your plan of attack..the other week you were talking about putting weight on again when you bought that mass plex.

ie youve given it a couple of weeks and nowts changed yet.

patience.(n maybe some clen)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i aint saying i`m right, but sometimes you gotta look past the obvious facts at what isnt being said.

thats what makes me what i am :becky:

lmfao.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

splinter said:


> Ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin is one of the best proven ways to induce lipolysis (using fat for energy).
> 
> You could probably stack eca30 and lean-r if you wished!
> 
> But the best way to burn that fat is by increasing the cardio and dropping the carbs, Keep the protein high though!


Just following on from this (without meaning to hijack the thread of course) is it a good idea to stack eca30 with lean-r ??


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Clen/ECA on rotation can certainly help.

Try and do mammoth amounts of cardio... say you did cardio 6 days a week twice a day.

Im sure that would induce some changes.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Mikeelarge said:


> Just following on from this (without meaning to hijack the thread of course) is it a good idea to stack eca30 with lean-r ??


I used to stack grenades with the old lean-r.... and I didn't turn green!

I personally dont see a problem with stacking the two supplements.

But extreme could better advise.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

It's just I am on the EPH which is slightly different but has 400mg caffeine (opposed to 420mg for 2 tabs eca) and there are quite strong warnings about avoiding any other caffeine products. If i could do both EPH and Lean-r well i'm on it.

Having said that i guess if you only took one eca tab a day it may be ok, *Extreme over to you buddy.*


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

When I used to take the fat burners I used to take 3 lean r and 2 eph tabs in the mornings and seemed to work at the time!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mikeelarge said:


> Look at Phil's waist and think I can do that but it would appear you have a little way to go (albeit you are in far better shape than me so well done


If I remember from previous post Phills waist was 29.5. Mine is 30 lol. So not much difference lol.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mikeelarge said:


> Look at Phil's waist and think I can do that but it would appear you have a little way to go (albeit you are in far better shape than me so well done


If I remember from previous post Phills waist was 29.5. Mine is 30 lol. So not much difference lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes but he`s 3" taller dude.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Caffeine is no more efficacious from doing studies on it after a dose of 600mg if I remember correctly. So any excess just wouldn't improve performance/lipolysis any more so.

Also would depend if your a responder or not too!


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yes but he`s 3" taller dude.


and about a foot wider. :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so asking for the second time ...



> splint has it worked for you?


converting knowledge into reality is not as easy as made out...










i was on 300g of carbs a day with zero cardio and 2g of protein per pound of bodyweight.

of course you`ll lose weight crab cycling or on simply less carbs than 300g, but it aint necessary(i`ll qualify that by saying if youre an ecto but i will be applying same rules to matty on his current diet.)

i honestly think its plain good old boring consistency that is the root of most cutting and bulking problems..

i have nooo problem saying i cant bulk to save my life...

but i know why..i simply cant sustain the eating..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So cal was on 300g of carbs in that pic then I get people telling that i'm having to many. How do you work it out cause to be honest I have never eat 300g of carbs and come to think of it even 200g. As I said before the only carbs I'm getting now on a daily basics is 2 shakes and 1 toast. Now I'm having 1 drink and no toast. Do that's only 47g carbs a day.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ll lose weight crab cycling the eating..


must try that cal lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lets be sensible about this dude.

47g a day on cardio and training is only gonna go one way..

does it sound a sensible common sense thing to do?

how do you think you`ll feel after a month of 47g a day?

remember you aint using appetite suspressants or glucophage either.

i suspect you`ll have to get to sub 11 stone tbh too.

and waist will come down to a 28" at least.

as ive said i think if you stick to an eating plan it`ll happen, but you do change youre mind alot...and consistency..blah blah lol...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cant beat a bit of crab cycling lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will try the very low carb thing Till the end of the month, plus I'm only training up to the 24th cause the 25th i'm booked in for the chop, lol

I will carrying on with 200+ protein, low calorie intake with some moderate incline walking, these bloody abs will come before summer.

@ cal. Could it be just water I'm holding, I think I'm lean enough for them to show more than what they are now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah well i`d say 300g of pro to minimise muscle loss..

but the thing is youre arn`t lean enuff for abs to show.

thats the bottom line.

i dunno about the water thing but you aint holding 7lbs of water are you lol

me and phil hold most BF on lower abs-you for whatever reason hold it all over your abs?

how much can you pinch?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Being totally honest you I don't think if people 12% BF or so depleted water they'd see much difference, even if dehydrated to fcuk. I know you don't want to look like a bodybuilder etc but it's the age old thing with were on stage if they look soft they blame water when 99% of the time it's just fat...

I wouldn't get into the holding water thing and just be consistent with your diet type and training.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well how can I describe how much pinch ?

Im pinching now and it's much.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just didn't realise how lean someone has to be for abs to show. Obviously I'm not lean enough but I like a challenge and I will have them soon. Lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

currently i`m also pinching more than an inch...

abs are feint and there ish but oh the bloat...

fcuking hard mentally being out of shape lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I reckon about an inch cal. I'm gonna keep eating clean. Moderate walking and train hard. Mind you that's what I've been doing lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

inch gap between fingers here too


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I must have half then lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah well i`d say 300g of pro to minimise muscle loss..
> 
> but the thing is youre arn`t lean enuff for abs to show.
> 
> ...


Sorry to answer your question, yes!

You might or might not know, I took 5 months off due to my elbow giving me agro + becoming complacent. As ya can imagine it left my physique not looking so special. But once I got back into training, I wasn't eating too many carbs most days yet keeping the protein to 300g's a day like you stated above n I managed to recoup my losses over a 2 month period.

The chap I got the advice from is in very good nick n knows his stuff (educated + experienced).

London, try my way for 6 weeks, see how you fair; no joy... try cal's.

But you will need to keep your protein to 300g's to minimise muscle loss.... the whole point is you get the body using protein as a primary energy source instead of carbs.

Give it a whirl the worst you can do is lose 4% body fat


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

aha splint i didnt say you way wouldnt work, i said its unmaintainable for most people


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

There is evidence for the low carb diet.... which you should consume around 30 g of carbs of a day. The higher protein seems to preserve musce. ( I have researched this!!!) I have started leaning up. Also l-carnitine has some +- evidence (getting good evidence for some pain syndromes interestingly enough)

Of note, your body fat also depends on where you local put on fat which is different between people. If your body fat drops below 8 your immune system becomes effected as well


----------



## Brynweb (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi London,

You haven't mentioned anything about alcohol intake. Do ya like a pint?

Cutting all alcohol and sticking to lots of water helps loads (but ain't easy if you like beer, like I do).


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

The answer to that is: I hate alcohol, I never drink beer, lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

@ cal, just an update. I used my calipers last night and it shows:

half inch pinch and 10mm, surley that's not 10% bf


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> aha splint i didnt say you way wouldnt work, i said its unmaintainable for most people


ahh fair do's fella

Always have yourself 1 or even 2 cheat days (so carb loading none the less).

Rice cakes are a saving grace as well, in those low carb diets.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol no probs splinty 

i simply disagree with all that low carb stuff and the the best way for me to answer is with a real life scenario...

doesnt sound it london..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I took a pinch from the sides and that's what it says cal?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Just one other thing to note London, your calorie intake is quite high for someone wanting to cut - especially as you don't have much to lose.

6 eggs with toast is prob in excess of 600 calories and 2 extreme mass shakes is 800 calories so with all the other food your calorie intake may be a tad higher than it should be.:nod:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I know my calorie intake isn't high, I'm not gaining any weight and I'm still 74kg. It just puzzles me how skinny Iam but yet still not much abs ?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol no probs splinty
> 
> i simply disagree with all that low carb stuff and the the best way for me to answer is with a real life scenario...
> 
> doesnt sound it london..


But cal with walking the dogs, how many calories you burning on average???

You can afford to have the higher carb intakes if your generally more active n about!

If your working say the 9-5 behind the desk job, your alot less active.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Perhaps the problem is you are not getting ENOUGH alcohol jk


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol that's 1 thing I can't change.


----------



## dsyndrome (Feb 10, 2010)

Check out Polombo's ketosis diet. I lost 51 lbs. in 4 1/2 months. Diet+90 minutes cardio e.d.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

It's Palumbo's Ketosis btw. :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

dsyndrome said:


> Check out Polombo's ketosis diet. I lost 51 lbs. in 4 1/2 months. Diet+90 minutes cardio e.d.


lol i dont wanna lose that much. Just wanna lose around 6lb to get me to 11st. Im just gonna do what im doing now which is train hard, moderate cardio with very clean diet.


----------



## ashleyannits (May 21, 2010)

Hi London, on another note, you might want to check the metal of the jewellery you wear. Cancerians not once have a tendency to be a bit fatty, but silver jewellery may add a further 'watery' quality, too, to anyone when they wear it much. It's my experience and I've read it as well that silver can make the body gain weight in the form of fat, so if you wear silver regularly, you might want to give that up for a while and see what changes.

(It would probably take some time to find that out - if I were you, I'd stay away from silver at least for a month to see if there is an obvious difference. I know when I started wearing it, it took three weeks to see a weight-gain that was obvious for the eye. When I put silver down, the process stopped.)

I don't say it will solve your problem entirely, but might help somewhat.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

i dont wear jewellery


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

ashleyannits said:


> Hi London, on another note, you might want to check the metal of the jewellery you wear. Cancerians not once have a tendency to be a bit fatty, but silver jewellery may add a further 'watery' quality, too, to anyone when they wear it much. It's my experience and I've read it as well that silver can make the body gain weight in the form of fat, so if you wear silver regularly, you might want to give that up for a while and see what changes.
> 
> (It would probably take some time to find that out - if I were you, I'd stay away from silver at least for a month to see if there is an obvious difference. I know when I started wearing it, it took three weeks to see a weight-gain that was obvious for the eye. When I put silver down, the process stopped.)
> 
> I don't say it will solve your problem entirely, but might help somewhat.


All I can say is WOW to that post.... that came out of nowhere!


----------



## Ace1969 (Feb 5, 2010)

if you go low carb you will disapear, which is great if ya into majic tricks and that.... However, if your diet sustains your current weight, which it does then why not just do cardio and plenty of abb work....

better to be seen than not to be seen..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ace1969 said:


> if you go low carb you will disapear, which is great if ya into majic tricks and that.... However, if your diet sustains your current weight, which it does then why not just do cardio and plenty of abb work....
> 
> better to be seen than not to be seen..


But he's not doing the extra cardio he needs.

Thus the suggestion to go low carb but keeping protein to 300g's a day to prevent muscle loss.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

hey hulkie u know what your doing by now no cardio no abs and as far as diet u should know all this by now, so pull ya finger out m8 lol










i know u hate me lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm always on a diet, yes I'm doing cardio and yes my abs are coming through now. Watch this space haha


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

I am now on the same mission.... Me thinks you have a head start


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You could be right mr canada. I'm now leaner at 72kg, still need to drop little more bodyfat.


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

Liposuction.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I might have to have that next week on my nipple to remove the lump lol


----------



## tom v (Sep 29, 2010)

London1976 said:


> So would you class 121g carbs too much??
> 
> Phil even I know I will never look like that. Just wanna be leaner for the abs, all I want for Xmas is abs. I'm happy with my body so I just want abs lol


What king of ab workout are you doing?


----------



## John-w (Jun 24, 2013)

just read this thread, interesting stuff

think i might up my cardio, how do you get 300g of protein with very low fat and carbs without tuna?

and if i was doing say 60 mins moderate intensity cardio, along with a good weight routine, as long as i was on say 2g of protein per lb of body weight, am i definitly not gonna lose muscle?


----------



## gengis (Nov 11, 2010)

i need to shift 15-20kgs. but have plauteud. how can i increase my weight loss?

please help


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello mate, well I'm natually lean. But I would say eat healthy every 3 hours, also add cardio which is very important. Swimming, jogging 4 times a week at 30 mins. Incline walk for 45 mins at 4 times a week.


----------



## paauggiee (Mar 9, 2011)

ashleyannits said:


> Hi London, on another note, you might want to check the metal of the jewellery you wear. Cancerians not once have a tendency to be a bit fatty, but silver jewellery may add a further 'watery' quality, too, to anyone when they wear it much. It's my experience and I've read it as well that silver can make the body gain weight in the form of fat, so if you wear silver regularly, you might want to give that up for a while and see what changes.
> 
> (It would probably take some time to find that out - if I were you, I'd stay away from silver at least for a month to see if there is an obvious difference. I know when I started wearing it, it took three weeks to see a weight-gain that was obvious for the eye. When I put silver down, the process stopped.)
> 
> I don't say it will solve your problem entirely, but might help somewhat.


I've also heard that running counterclockwise in a circle around a group of 5-7 dwarfs can give a huge boost to lipolysis. In 2010 a placebo controlled double-blind trial at the University of Oslo established that the thirty test subjects who ran around the dwarfs for periods of up to a minute experienced significantly greater adipose tissue burning than the control group, who ran around a group of Romanian Nuns. It has also been reported that being naked whilst circumnavigating the dwarfs appears to further increase the effect, although it must be emphasised that this evidence is still only anecdotal at this stage.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shut up bro


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

paauggiee said:


> I've also heard that running counterclockwise in a circle around a group of 5-7 dwarfs can give a huge boost to lipolysis. In 2010 a placebo controlled double-blind trial at the University of Oslo established that the thirty test subjects who ran around the dwarfs for periods of up to a minute experienced significantly greater adipose tissue burning than the control group, who ran around a group of Romanian Nuns. It has also been reported that being naked whilst circumnavigating the dwarfs appears to further increase the effect, although it must be emphasised that this evidence is still only anecdotal at this stage.


sorry but that is damn funny lol

best way to lose bodyfat we've found in less than a week is simple

kinect for the xbox works damn well deadly serious tooo


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

going back to frankies comment i dont think you a nice bloke i think you a **** haha i joke man your a cool dude !!

But trust london you look good man i reckon just carry on what your doin percivire unless you just have the wrong genetics they'll come


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It just takes me longer to build muscle due to my low calorie intake. Been training nearly 4 and half years. Ive changed a hell of alot. Problem with me mate is i dont want to gain any fat and thats why it takes longer for me. But i do not want a bodybuilders look hence why im always lean 24/7. Im now 160lbs and still wanna lose bodyfat. But as you get to my age its hard to lose bf in my opinion.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

T5 - caffiene asprin and ephedrine. Plus many more compounds lol. Amazing energy stimulant and fat burner


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thought I'd post my opinion on this, I used to have to cut crazy weight to compete in judo competitions and usualy done most of the cut in a 4 week period and I honestly believe you don't have to cut your carbs down so low to get your abs showing, I know everyone is different but I managed it on a regular basis. I was a bit younger when I was doing this though.

Unless I'm reading things wrong I don't think your cardio sounds intense enough it seems to centre around incline walking, When I was cutting bodyfat I used to stand on the sides of the treadmill and put it up nealry full then jump on sprinting for 15 secs then off for 15 then back on for 15 secs, you get the idea. Do this for 10 mins and you'll see what I mean, take a few mns to get your breathe and then do the 10 mins sprints 2 more times, It is a fecking killer of a workout and will strip bodyfat in no time. from your last pic you are not far from the six pack look but it can be the hardest part to do. The interval sprints can also be done on an exercise bike or rowing machine, these are the safer option as you won't fall off at any point. If I've read your post about your cardio workout then I apologise.

You could always try the sly stallone diet to get in shape for movies. Nothing but mango, protein shakes and lean meat for 4 weeks, dosen't sound the healthiest but worked for him.

allen.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I found this thread while looking for another one.

Very interesting, is London still about? How did he get on.

In my 20s I would cut out almost all carbs and I would lose a stone in a month. Carbs are my weakness, i love them and could live on them.

I recently lost about 10 lbs over 6 weeks by reducing my carbs. Did i lose weight because I reduced the carbs or because I reduced the calories?

I never done any dedicated cardio. I felt pretty good on it to, I wasn't tired and I seemed to recover well. My GF did note my breath was funny, not sure if I was in ketosis or not.

Any way my diet was like this. It wasn't very sensible but it worked for me, please feel free to coment.

6am Whey protein 25g

6.30 porridge with semi skimmed milk and lots of real coffee.

7ish swimming or gym

8am B+R

9am an apple

!0.30 PHD 6hr

12.30 PHD 6hr

3pm PHD 6hr, maybe an apple if I was starving

6ish Baked potato, tin of tuna, mayo and a 3 egg omlette or some kind of vegetarian dish (brown rice, pasta, beans, lentils etc)

Martial arts twice per week (if I get peckish I'll have some wholewheat bread with peanut butter and a glass of milk)

9-10pm PHD 6hr

Bed

Ive never bothered to work out the calories. I think Im getting about 250g of protein from powders. I must be getting a few hundred grams from carbs too. Somedays it might be a little less (I'll skip dinner) or a little higher depending on my cravings.

I did get sick of protein shakes but it worked. I'm going to start this back up when I return to work on Monday 9th.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

london is still in search for his abs..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

paauggiee said:


> i've also heard that running counterclockwise in a circle around a group of 5-7 dwarfs can give a huge boost to lipolysis. In 2010 a placebo controlled double-blind trial at the university of oslo established that the thirty test subjects who ran around the dwarfs for periods of up to a minute experienced significantly greater adipose tissue burning than the control group, who ran around a group of romanian nuns. It has also been reported that being naked whilst circumnavigating the dwarfs appears to further increase the effect, although it must be emphasised that this evidence is still only anecdotal at this stage.


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think he put them in the same box as his common sense!


----------

